# tuesday report



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Had a good day Tueday at the I-10 rubble. Twenty black snappers, 8 reds and one amberjack. Caught a load of cigar minnows at number six bouy at daylight. Only one big black was caught on the surface. The small ones were all over but the larger ones for some reason just didn't want to come up and play. The amberjacks were plentiful I just didn't fool with them too much. All it takes is a freeswimming ruby and get ready. Hooking them is easy, keeping them out of the rubble is something else. The one we put in the box was caught by my friends ten year old grandson. That is pretty sporty for a kid. Then we anchored up to start chumming. Didn't fool with the jacks much after that. Did put out a freelined ruby that was inhaled by a large and in charge jack. He took me into the rubble and that was that. Last week I wrecked my back catching them so I didn't fool with them this time. I know everyone likes to see reports with pics [me included] and I thought I might have some but I am not savvy enought to figure out how to paste the e-mail pics in the report. But since I had made up the report I thought I would post it anyway.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats quite the catch with a 4 man limit of Mangroves and Reds and an AJ. Not easy to limit out on Mangroves especially when not on a full moon. Congrats on a great day of fishing.:hungry


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Matt I always enjoy your reports. It is crazy how many black snapper there are out there. We broke off a ton of mystery fish. I kept kidding the other guys on the boat about continually breaking off fish on the bottom. So about an hour before we packed it in I rigged up to show them how to do it. Six drops and six breakoffs later I had to take the ribbing. We are going back tomorrow with some heavier leader material to see if we can get some of them up. Those rubble piles are great but the high relief makes it tough to pull the fish thru the maze of concrete.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

go to your e-mail where the pics are and click on the pics and save out to your hard drive...to c:\my documents\my pictures (ex.)...then insert images to your thread...just a suggestion...

good report and congrats on some fine catching/eating...


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome report.....


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

it sounds like a nice day of fishin. how does the black snapper taste to the red snapper?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great report and good job on those blacks or now as we're supposed to call them mangrove/grey snappas...lets us know how the next trip goes with heavier leader...been meaning to give therubble a go...I don't even have the numbers yet...can someone point me in the right direction for themI-10numbers.

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Now that's a good fishing report !

Thanks


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

How big were the jacks? All the jacks I've hooked on the rubble this year have been small (27-32''), not to hard to keep out of the rubble with a tight drag and 60# line.

I've only ever had a problem with jacks breaking off when we were fishing a big wreck or rig, never seen it on rubble or live bottom.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The biggest jacks we have pulled off of there are 34-35". In eighty feet of water it is pretty tough to keep them from breaking you off. Our problem is we anchor. If you drift and use the boat and current I believe you will have a better landing ratio. But anchored up especially when they hit about 30 feet down they basically only have to run about fifteen or twenty yards and you are tying on another hook. The good thing is all you are losing is a hook and your leader. I love to use braid but I am beginning to think its abrasion resistance is a weak link. Going to try a lot longer mono leader to see if that helps. Also going to try using a swivel instead of tying the mono to the braid. The braid may be cutting thru the mono.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

For jjam http://www.myescambia.com/documents/DevelopmentServices/environmentalservices/ArtificialReefMASTERlist19Sept08.pdf The rubble piles begin with the David Bogan reef. For the question about how do black snapper compare in taste to red snappers most people will say the black snapper is better. Thanks to Ultralite I am going to attempt a pic.

 






I will now quit cluttering up the thread with my own replies.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *wrightackle (7/22/2009)*The biggest jacks we have pulled off of there are 34-35". In eighty feet of water it is pretty tough to keep them from breaking you off. Our problem is we anchor. If you drift and use the boat and current I believe you will have a better landing ratio. But anchored up especially when they hit about 30 feet down they basically only have to run about fifteen or twenty yards and you are tying on another hook. The good thing is all you are losing is a hook and your leader. I love to use braid but I am beginning to think its abrasion resistance is a weak link. Going to try a lot longer mono leader to see if that helps. Also going to try using a swivel instead of tying the mono to the braid. The braid may be cutting thru the mono.


Yeah, we don't anchor.

I use a 6/0 with 80 lbs mono or 200# braid locked down on my live baits, so the little ones don't get far. I can imagine the bridge rubble has all kinds of sharp edges and rebar sticking out.

I haven't had braid cut through an albright knot when conecting with a mono topshot, and I've caught some 40-50# aj's with it.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

how do you catch cigar minnows thanks


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Number ten gold aberdeen hook tied on 6-8 lb flourocarbon. You can catch them on store bought sabiki's ok but if you make them yourself you will catch a lot more bait. Just tie dropper loops in the flouro and tie the hooks on about 6" apart and use a 1-2oz. bank sinker for a weight. The fish hit the bare gold hooks.Of course if you can sling a 12 bait net and find them on the beach you can clean up that way. I just can't do that. This has been a terrible year for catching them up until the water cleared up the last few weeks.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wrightackle (7/22/2009)*For jjam http://www.myescambia.com/documents/DevelopmentServices/environmentalservices/ArtificialReefMASTERlist19Sept08.pdf The rubble piles begin with the David Bogan reef. For the question about how do black snapper compare in taste to red snappers most people will say the black snapper is better. Thanks to Ultralite I am going to attempt a pic.




you did good on the pic...again...good report and looks like a good haul there capt. that's a big ole mangrove there my friend...nice!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome catch! and thank you for the site for some reason I missed it when I looked it up last week...got it now..

Jimmy


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Mr. Caro, ive always been amazed at the quality of black snapper yall catch..Nice job guys..


----------



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

What bait were you using for the mangrove(black) snapper and what size hook? 

Thanks


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report! That's nice to know about the cigar minnows. They have been hard to come by.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pic, those are some quality fish.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of snapper Pat! You're putting a hurtin' on the black snapper! Did you ever go out to the live bottom a couple of weeks ago? Have you tried letting out a little scope on the anchor line so you don't sit right on the tall piles of rubble? We dive it and the fish will swim to the chum in the open areas around the rubble as long as the current is not too bad and the porpoises stay away!!. That is a huge spot! I knew when it was put down it would hold fish real well and man does it!!!



Thanks for the report WITH pics!!!

Sea ya, Reese


----------

